# Flattening Cutting Boards . . . .



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Matt, I suppose a guy could use a dado blade on a TS using a shop built jig to get them flat. A little more finish sanding probably and although I haven't done it since I have a sander, I can see the jig necessary to do this in my mind's eye and I am sure it would work. That's not nearly as handy as a drum/belt sander as Barry points out, but if you get to the point of really wanting to do this I can sketch the jig you need for it. You could even do it without a dado but it would take longer than with a dado - but still doable.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Matt, I suppose a guy could use a dado blade on a TS using a shop built jig to get them flat. A little more finish sanding probably and although I haven't done it since I have a sander, I can see the jig necessary to do this in my mind's eye and I am sure it would work. That's not nearly as handy as a drum/belt sander as Barry points out, but if you get to the point of really wanting to do this I can sketch the jig you need for it. You could even do it without a dado but it would take longer than with a dado - but still doable.



I'd like to see what you're thinking of, if you've got a chance. When you mentioned jig and table saw, I had an image of one pop into my head, though I'm not sure if it would work. Would be interested to see what you're thinking of and maybe giving it a try.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a doc appointment at 2 so I'll be leaving in a little while. When I get back I think I might be able to make a mockup out of foam insulation about as fast as drawing one. I see about 3 variations but the best one I think is essentially a large piece of 3/4" plywood say about 2' x 2' with a square or rectangle cut out - think along the lines of a sink rough out for a kitchen counter. the roughout needs to be a hair smaller than you board, and the board needs to be a hair larger than your desired finish size. 

You wouldn't have to get real fancy with the clamping as long as it is held securely to the board. You could use toggle clamps but also scrap wood and screws into the ply would also probably work. You could also make this type of jig quite fancy and versatile with t-tracks and toggles. You would not use a miter rail beneath the jig because it needs to be able to slide from l to r (or vise versa). To keep the dado from 'catching' you would use your fence as the guide and slide the board across the dado, lift up your jig and move your fence to the left, lat jig back down and slide across again etc. until you have flattened it. I don't know if I explained it well. 

Barry I should probably not have started this here I will start a new thread and move the posts when I get back. Don't want to distract from the ogling of these beautiful boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have a doc appointment at 2 so I'll be leaving in a little while. When I get back I think I might be able to make a mockup out of foam insulation about as fast as drawing one. I see about 3 variations but the best one I think is essentially a large piece of 3/4" plywood say about 2' x 2' with a square or rectangle cut out - think along the lines of a sink rough out for a kitchen counter. the roughout needs to be a hair smaller than you board, and the board needs to be a hair larger than your desired finish size.
> 
> You wouldn't have to get real fancy with the clamping as long as it is held securely to the board. You could use toggle clamps but also scrap wood and screws into the ply would also probably work. You could also make this type of jig quite fancy and versatile with t-tracks and toggles. You would not use a miter rail beneath the jig because it needs to be able to slide from l to r (or vise versa). To keep the dado from 'catching' you would use your fence as the guide and slide the board across the dado, lift up your jig and move your fence to the left, lat jig back down and slide across again etc. until you have flattened it. I don't know if I explained it well.
> 
> Barry I should probably not have started this here I will start a new thread and move the posts when I get back. Don't want to distract from the ogling of these beautiful boards.



Sounds a bit like flattening with a router and a jig, but with the tablesaw and upside down, which is kinda what I pictured. I'll look forward to seeing what you're thinking/come up with.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Matt I obviously didn't get to this today when I got back. Big surprise. But I will although I doubt my foam mockup will help much over my explanation. This is a good opportunity for everyone to share their ideas about it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2014)

I've heard of and seen photos of it done with a router, but never done it myself. Sanded the first few with a handheld belt sander, then stalked Craigslist until I found a good deal on a drum sander,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Routers definitely work for flattening - I have a mega router-planer for huge slabs. But for someone that doesn't have the means to fabricate like some of us, and doesn't have a router table but does have a table saw, this is the target audience. But you are correct - those with router tables or the means to make a router sled that's probably the way to go.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the means to make a router sled, but I don't have a router, lol! (Well, I did have one - but it was one of those Craftsman routers that wouldn't hold height adjustment...)

No worries on not getting to it today, Kevin. If I'm going to be making an end grain cutting board, it's probably not going to happen this week.


----------

